# Cyclogest rash



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi can anyone help me?

I developed a rash whilst taking the lovely cyclogest suppositaries. When I rang the clinic to say that our IVF had been unsuccesful I mentioned the rash and they said it was probably the cyclogest. The thing is I took the last one on monday morning and the rash is still here and itchy and not showing any signs of getting better and it's now wednesday.

Has anyone else had a rash from the cyclogest and if so how long does it last and what if anything can I do to help ease it. So far I've just put Aloe gel on it. Really want it to go (and the horrid af which is also really bad) as I want to put this behind us and feel I can move on....don't want this constant, itchy reminder!

lol
Minow x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Minow
I have been reading up about Cyclogest and one of it's side effects can be allergic rashes.
This link might help you 
Love
Tracy

www.intekom.com/pharm/hmr/cyclogst.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

